# this is the greatest forum ever.



## heavydeads83 (Nov 16, 2012)

thank god.  finally a forum for powerlifters.  i came over from the big site and all those fucks could care less about anything but body building.  fuck that corny shit lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2012)

hey im a BB lol


----------



## Spongy (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome, glad you made it over!


----------



## mugzy (Nov 16, 2012)

Ah another powerlifter...... welcome.


----------



## Big Worm (Nov 16, 2012)

Gotta agree with you.  Best of both worlds here.


----------



## losieloos (Nov 16, 2012)

Indeed it is my friend.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 16, 2012)

Damn right homie...dont forget it..we are a great group and are happy you joined


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 16, 2012)

i'm just bullshitting bundy lol.  glad to see some heavy lifters on here though.  loving this forum man.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome to Si


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome to si bro.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome aboard, It looks like you will fit right in.


----------



## DF (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome to SI


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome to SI


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 16, 2012)

heavydeads83 said:


> i'm just bullshitting bundy lol.  glad to see some heavy lifters on here though.  loving this forum man.



theres a few guys who can really move weight here.  you should fit right in.


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 16, 2012)

heavydeads83 said:


> thank god.  finally a forum for powerlifters.  i came over from the big site and all those fucks could care less about anything but body building.  fuck that corny shit lol.



I love you too heavydeads....  
I was a power lifter for 20+ years.... then I saw the light! Lol

Respect,
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 16, 2012)

heavydeads83 said:


> thank god.  finally a forum for powerlifters.  i came over from the big site and all those fucks could care less about anything but body building.  fuck that corny shit lol.



Welcome to SI... Where are you 1RM's? Do you compete? Goals? Stats?


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 16, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 16, 2012)

i was just saying that to give my boy bundy hell cause i know he's all trimmed up with them abs and shit lol.  i have buddies that body build.  i just enjoy the routine of powerlifting more myself.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 16, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Welcome to SI... Where are you 1RM's? Do you compete? Goals? Stats?



i have competed yet pillar.  i haven't grew the balls yet lol.  i help the guys at train with at their meets though.  i haven't maxed on everything in 2 months but when i did i benched 335,  squatted 435, and deadlifted 475.  all raw lifts.  haven't got in gear yet. as of right now my goals are just to bench 355, and squat and pull 500.  i train with a good bunch of dudes that know what they're doing so hopefully i'll hit those goals soon and set some new ones.   im 28 y/o  5'10" and weigh 204.  probably around 16 percent body fat.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 16, 2012)

heavydeads83 said:


> i have competed yet pillar.  i haven't grew the balls yet lol.  i help the guys at train with at their meets though.  i haven't maxed on everything in 2 months but when i did i benched 335,  squatted 435, and deadlifted 475.  all raw lifts.  haven't got in gear yet. as of right now my goals are just to bench 355, and squat and pull 500.  i train with a good bunch of dudes that know what they're doing so hopefully i'll hit those goals soon and set some new ones.   im 28 y/o  5'10" and weigh 204.  probably around 16 percent body fat.



Off to a good start.  Start up a log bro, I'm in for sure.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 17, 2012)

thanks man. i've actually been lifting for about 4 years just never went really heavy.  did low weight high reps kinda shit.  never started taking it serious till i got in a private gym like i'm in now and seen what it's all about.  been there over a year.  dudes smacking each other in the face before sets and shit.  it's an awesome atmosphere.  i only max when i'm on cycle so it'll be another couple of months probably haha.


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey heavy, you keep sucking up like this and you will make Vet status in no time. Got to warn you though, POB is a hair puller...


Respect,
Vette


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 17, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Hey heavy, you keep sucking up like this and you will make Vet status in no time. Got to warn you though, POB is a hair puller...
> 
> 
> Respect,
> Vette




sucking up?  just having a conversation man lol


----------

